# 4-h pack goat club in Fallon,Nevada



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

I have decided to try my skills and luck at a packgoat club for our 4-H here inFallon,NV. Anybody interested, call 775-423-5121=our County Extension Office


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

If your goat is anything like the one in the picture, I don't want my goats playing with him ;-)


----------



## imported_cindy (Jan 4, 2009)

no they are not, I justdont know how to upload pictures, so this is what I could come up with. Ha


----------

